# Orthostatic hypotension vs. orthostatic hypertension



## Love Coding! (Jul 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is such a code for orthostatic HYPERtension?  I found orthostatic HYPOtension 458.0...  

Thank you!


----------



## DanielleDuj (Jul 28, 2011)

See this link from another AAPC thread. 

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=8477


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 28, 2011)

DanielleDuj said:


> See this link from another AAPC thread.
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=8477



Thanks Danielle!  That was easy!


----------

